# Lelit Bianca Water Tank missing piece



## Tobby (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi,

I just purchased a Lelit Bianca yesterday from Bella Barista and today when setting it up I realised a piece supposed to be in the water tank is missing (in the manual it's referred to as "the white rubber support from the tank"), and also the water softener filter.

I found a picture online which shows the piece I dont have - it's the tube attached to a rubber thing, and this is where the water filter is also supposed to be attached:

https://www.1st-line.com/technical-support/lelit-technical-support-page/no-water-warning-on-lcc-display-lelit-bianca/

So I got two questions:

1. Is it ok to use the machine without this rubber piece and tube in place in the water tank, or does it have to be there before I use the machine?
2. Also, I am planning to use Volvic bottled water as that seems to be recommended a lot, so when I do get that missing piece, do I need to use the in-tank water filter?

If the shop had open today I would ask them, but unfortunately they are closed in the weekends.

Many thanks!

Tobias


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the missing parts I'm sure BB will sort you out.

Cant answer the question on whether you can still use the machine but you do not need a softener when using Volvic?


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

If you are close to me and can't wait to use your new machine then you are welcome to borrow mine, my machine is plumbed so I'm not using the res.

I'm near Coventry.


----------



## Tobby (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies.

Nick, thank you for your kind offer. I am in London though so it's a bit too far away unfortunately


----------



## Tobby (Jun 30, 2018)

If anyone should ever have the same question, the answer from BB was it's fine to use without those missing parts


----------

